# Audi TT Sat Nav System



## Ozmatty (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a 2009 Audi TT 2.0 TFSI S-Line, with Bose sound system, iPod system in the glove box, Bluetooth and want to look at getting a sat nav system installed and want some help.

What is the best system to get and what should I be paying?

I don't want to pay anymore than about £750 as I see I can get ones from ebay its just what is the best system?

Any help or advice would be helpful.......

Cheers


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Ozmatty said:


> I have a 2009 Audi TT 2.0 TFSI S-Line, with Bose sound system, iPod system in the glove box, Bluetooth and want to look at getting a sat nav system installed and want some help.
> 
> What is the best system to get and what should I be paying?
> 
> ...


I went this route, does everything, Phone, Sat nav, DVD player, Ipod, Cooks the tea and sorts the wife out while i go for a game of Darts !!! Kenwood DNX9240BT


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

If you can stretch to it get the Pioneer F10bt, you wont be dissapointed 



















Splash screen - just basic at the moment










IPod Screen










Navigation Screens



















Showing IPod tack










Night View










Motorway Lane Choice










FM Radio


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

both those screens look great! personally i find it hard to justify spending £1000-£1200 (OEM or not) on a sat nav/screen. I have a perfectly good tom tom one (and got a neat davidg mount to fix it to) so dont think i would benefit from a screen. plus theres the added security risk???


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Would this fit mate?

http://www.roadradio.com/JVC/KW-NT1/


----------



## Inketa (Mar 6, 2010)

bozzy96 said:


> Ozmatty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2009 Audi TT 2.0 TFSI S-Line, with Bose sound system, iPod system in the glove box, Bluetooth and want to look at getting a sat nav system installed and want some help.
> ...


Whooooo that's nice " i had to register just to say that :lol: "

I'm torn between a A5 S - Line special edition or a TT S - Line. But after seeing your set up i'm getting swayed. Please could you tell me how complex the set up was. Did you have to cut anything etc and how much did the unit , fitting cost.

Thanks 
Inketa


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Inketa said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmatty said:
> ...


Hiya Buddy, I'm a Logistic Solutions Manager and this took me about an hour to fit so no experience required, the surround and cradle along with the wiring canbus connector is all plug and play, www.connects2.com ,if your unsure an auto electrician will charge about £40 to do, no cutting or soldering at all, the GPS antennae goes under the dashboard so theres no wiring on show at all, The sound from this system is unreal, i have Bose and it really brings it to life, if you need any more details let me know and I'll be more than happy to help !!! 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

After market double DIN is very theft sensitive, if i put that in my car it will be out in a few hours. :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

R5T said:


> After market double DIN is very theft sensitive, if i put that in my car it will be out in a few hours. :lol:


Move out of London !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Inketa (Mar 6, 2010)

Bozzy thanks for the update.

I love the look !! the cogs have started turning now goodbye A5 & girlfriend hello TT


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Inketa said:


> Bozzy thanks for the update.
> 
> I love the look !! the cogs have started turning now goodbye A5 & girlfriend hello TT


no problem, just don't tell her where i live !!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## marcdl_tt (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the look of this system just a few things....
1 is your steering functions still working like volume, and voice recognition
2 and dose this unit show you the directions on the DIS like the rnse do?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

marcdl_tt said:


> I like the look of this system just a few things....
> 1 is your steering functions still working like volume, and voice recognition
> 2 and dose this unit show you the directions on the DIS like the rnse do?


All the steering wheel functions still work as normal, The directions don't show on the DIS, but as the directions are shown on a 7 inch screen then that is not a problem,


----------



## Ozmatty (Feb 17, 2010)

So I just a got a great deal on a used Audi TT RNS-E Part No. 8J0 035 192 Genuine 2007 DVD West Europe Maps. Now can someone tell me can I just pull my old stereo out and plug this new one in? I have ordered some cables and GPS for the TT as no cables with this unit and it was only £450 on ebay.

I do have the shark fin on my car as I have the mobile phone prep and would like to know if anyone knows of a mobile service to fit my new unit for me?

I am playing with my TT at the mow and adding new alloy wheels with new Pirelli PZero Rosso Tyres, Miltek Twin 90mm pipes left and right sides and about to have a full black carbon fibre wrap with chromed mirrors. Also adding this new RNS-E.

I will put some pics up soon of before and after.

I look forward to hearing from any of you.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Ozmatty,
it says you joined in 2010. how come you've only got 2 posts?
look forward to seeing any pictures and hope all goes well with fitting the RNS-E


----------



## rash149 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ozmatty said:


> So I just a got a great deal on a used Audi TT RNS-E Part No. 8J0 035 192 Genuine 2007 DVD West Europe Maps. Now can someone tell me can I just pull my old stereo out and plug this new one in? I have ordered some cables and GPS for the TT as no cables with this unit and it was only £450 on ebay.


its literally plug and play so very easy to fit (if you have bose then you have to have one pin). you will most likely need to code it though to get it working properly using vcds.


----------

